# Why can't we copy and paste things?!



## SrRdRaCinG

I am truly sick of having to type things over and over again!

Perhaps I'm missing something? Am I the only one who has this complaint?


----------



## ILT

I am truly sick of having to type things over and over again!

Perhaps I'm missing something? Am I the only one who has this complaint?






 



I just copied and pasted your whole message using Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V in a PC, and no problem. I can do it in a Mac too.

 What is it exactly what you can't copy and paste?​


----------



## ireney

Are you sure you are doing things right? I copy/paste the whole time using either the keyboard or the mouse.

What browser do you use? I seem to remember that  Netscape had a small problem (to be exact, you could select, right click to copy but not right click to paste; you had to either press ctrl+V or Edit>paste)


----------



## Bil

Hi.  Please explain the situation with a few more details.  I can tell you that I am able to copy and paste into the reply field just about anything from the Net, my Word documents and the comment in the thread you've just started.


----------



## anangelaway

See here if this is what is happening to you. 
If so, remember the A/A option.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

I use the mouse for copying and pasting. I'm not fond of pressing 6,000 buttons to do such a thing as simple as this can be.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

I guess I will have to use the CTRL+C + CTRL+V method?
I guess I will have to use the CTRL+C + CTRL+V method?


It works!


----------



## ILT

Just a note, Firefox also allows you to right-click the mouse to select the text you want to copy, but you have to press Ctrl+V to paste it 

I hope your life here is a little bit easier now


----------



## cuchuflete

I too use the mouse, together with the copy and paste icons in Firefox.  If, thanks to vB, I don't see those highlighted, I click on the A/A symbol in the upper right corner of the reply window, highlight the text I wish to copy with the mouse, and click on the paste/clipboard icon.  That's a total of one --or at most two--mouse click(s)on the Mac.  If that is too many, there are said to be therapy programs which may teach you to do it by telepathy.

Un saludo,
cuchuflete


----------



## lsp

I love translating said:


> Just a note, Firefox also allows you to right-click the mouse to select the text you want to copy, but you have to press Ctrl+V to paste it
> 
> I hope your life here is a little bit easier now



Why can't you right-click to paste? I can (FF/MAC).

Also, in your first reply you copied & pasted the edit/quote buttons as well as the progress.gif, which will spin eternally if you don't edit it out .


----------



## KateNicole

Are you using Firefox?  I can't right click to cut, copy and paste in Firefox, but I can in IE.


----------



## lsp

KateNicole said:


> Are you using Firefox?  I can't right click to cut, copy and paste in Firefox, but I can in IE.



Yeah, FF/MAC, as I indicated. Version 1.07.


----------



## KateNicole

. . . I was directing that to the original poster (not you), since he is the one that is having the problem.

I just don't use Firefox for WordReference anymore.  It might work for some people, but for me, it just isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## danielfranco

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=19234


> KateNicole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1356311", true);
> Senior Member
> Join Date: Jul 2005
> Location: Miami, Florida
> Native of: English (USA)
> Posts: 1,815
> 
> 
> *Re: Why can't we copy and paste things?!*
> . . . I was directing that to the original poster (not you), since he is the one that is having the problem.
> 
> I just don't use Firefox for WordReference anymore.  It might work for some people, but for me, it just isn't worth the hassle.
> __________________
> Corrections are encouraged; please don't be shy with me.



Just checking if I could do it with FireFox... right-click, then ctrl-V...
Ah, well, it's okay then.


----------



## la reine victoria

My trusty mouse does all the work for me.  No problems.




LRV


----------

